# Character names game thread



## Brian G Turner (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's the rules:

I'll name a fiction character - then using the initial of the surname, reference another character whose name begins with that same letter. 

Please: do include the name of a books containing the character!

So, for example, if I were to post :

Frodo Baggins - The Lord of the Rings

The person after would have to post someone beginnin with "B" - for ease we'll use:

Bukc Rogers.



Book and film is open for use - so let's start:



Raistlin Majere - The Dragonlance Chronicles


----------



## mac1 (Nov 2, 2003)

Michael Corleone  -  The Godfather


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 3, 2003)

Commander Sam Vimes (ok, I cheated but I couldn't think of any C names!)


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 3, 2003)

Valentine Michael Smith - "Stranger In A Strange Land"


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 3, 2003)

Samwise Gamgee - The Lord of The Rings

(I forgot the second part for my earlier reply, Commander Vimes, for those who don't know already, is a regular character in Terry Pratchett's Discworld series.)


----------



## mac1 (Nov 8, 2003)

George Milton - "Of Mice And Men"


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 8, 2003)

Mr. Spock - all those "Star Trek" films (my own favorite is number four, I think, anyway, the one with the whales, when they come to contemporary San Francisco)


----------



## mac1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Sonny Black - Donnie Brasco


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 8, 2003)

Bonnie Blue Butler - "Gone With The Wind" (she was Rhett and Scarlett's daughter)


----------



## mac1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Bilbo Baggins - The Hobbit


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 8, 2003)

Boromir of Ladros (Appendix F, Lord of the Rings)


----------



## mac1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Lex Luthor - Superman


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 8, 2003)

Lois Lane - Superman


----------



## mac1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Lana Lang - Superman


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 9, 2003)

Lara Croft - "Tomb Raider"


----------



## mac1 (Nov 9, 2003)

Clark Kent - Superman        _(slight recurring theme here! - LOL!)_


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 9, 2003)

Kellen Tavadon - The Outstretched Shadow


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 9, 2003)

Travis W. Redfish - "Roadie"


----------



## mac1 (Nov 9, 2003)

Reginald Barcley - Star Trek: First Contact


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 10, 2003)

Boris Badinov - Rocky and Bullwinkle


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 10, 2003)

Bullwinkle J. Moose - Rocky and Bullwinkle


----------



## Incognito (Nov 11, 2003)

Mr Smith - Matrix Reloaded


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 11, 2003)

Sirius Black - Harry Potter and The Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## milamber (Nov 16, 2003)

Buntokapi - Daughter of the Empire (Feist/Wurts)


----------



## mac1 (Nov 17, 2003)

milamber said:
			
		

> Buntokapi - Daughter of the Empire (Feist/Wurts)


Hey, no surname?

How do follow that?


----------



## milamber (Nov 17, 2003)

He had a last name, which I can't remember.

Whatever the last (or only) word is, that's what you use.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 17, 2003)

OK then 

Bruce Wayne = *Batman* (but dont tell anyone, he's very sensitive about who knows his secret identity - lol)


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 17, 2003)

Walker Boh - The second Shannara trilogy and I can't recall the name right now...someone help out here...oh! got it, The Scion of Shannara. (whew, I thought my brain had turned to Monday mush there...naw it's back in its regular state of mush...)


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 20, 2003)

Boba Fett - Star Wars


----------



## mac1 (Nov 21, 2003)

Fox Mulder - X-Files: The Movie


----------



## milamber (Nov 26, 2003)

Milamber


----------



## mac1 (Dec 6, 2003)

Miles Dyson - Terminator 2


----------



## Incognito (Dec 9, 2003)

Darth Vader - Star Wars!


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 9, 2004)

Vlad Dracula


----------



## mzarynn (Oct 9, 2004)

Darth Maul- Star Wars Episode 1


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 9, 2004)

Midnight Louie

(it's a mystery series and all I could think of this morning!)


----------



## Blue Mythril (Oct 9, 2004)

Lachlan MacCuin
 (Kate Forsythe's 'Witches of Eileannan series, Highly recommended )


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 9, 2004)

millie the ghost - Xanth trilogy of 21(last count )


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 9, 2004)

Grunthor the Firbolg

(Haydon's The Syphony of Ages series)


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 9, 2004)

f'nor (brown rider) - Dragon Riders of Pern series


----------



## Mark Robson (Oct 9, 2004)

Freddie Kruger - A nightmare on Elm Street.


----------



## sable cat (Oct 9, 2004)

Shippou – Inuyasha Affections That Transcend Time


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 9, 2004)

?


Kantos Khan - The Mars Series by Burroughs


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 10, 2004)

Kalton (spelling is probably off) - Elenium and Tumali Series


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 10, 2004)

Kazakstan - heard the name somewhere???


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 10, 2004)

King Roderick - Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 11, 2004)

Rincewind - Discworld series


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 13, 2004)

Regnak - Legend


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 13, 2004)

Rath'Queen of Dreams

(Malazan, naturally)


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 14, 2004)

Damia (tower and hive sequence)


----------

